

Ask HN: Where to procrastinate? - procrastinewbie

Hi HN,
This may sound weird but I'm a procrastination newbie. I have some spare time to spend but I don't know where to find any quality content. So I go on an endless loop at HN, proggit, StackOverflow, Facebook, Gmail or Wikipedia.<p>So where do you spend some quality goof-off time?
======
SanjayUttam
I'm really curious. Are you avoiding work? School work? Something else?

I can easily spend an entire day on just HN and SO.

You could also just play with new programming languages (as in, new to you).
For some reason playing with programming languages that are new to you is much
more fun than programming in some language you already know.

------
davidjairala
TV Tropes is a huge time sink for me whenever I go there:

<http://tvtropes.org/>

Edit: a couple more:

<http://arstechnica.com/>

<http://pitchfork.com/>

------
Mithrandir
[http://reallydoesntmatter.blogspot.com/2010/11/elementsnew-a...](http://reallydoesntmatter.blogspot.com/2010/11/elementsnew-
arraya-b-c-d-e-f-g-h-i-j-k.html)

------
sandaru1
Do you have spare time even after going through all these sites?

------
adambyrtek
Subscribe to mailing lists of your favorite projects and participate in IRC
channels on FreeNode, this should keep you busy procrastinating for some time.

------
zachallaun
May I suggest <http://quora.com> ?

Very fun.

